

Is Twitter's suspension of journalist's account a defining moment?  - ValentineC
http://dangillmor.com/2012/07/30/is-twitters-suspension-of-journalists-account-a-defining-moment/

======
ChuckMcM
Not sure if its a 'defining' moment but Dan asks a reasonable question. At
which point is it journalism and vs sponsorship. Most people think of twitter
as a real time 'news' feed (with its opinions) and that twitter would risk
being perceived as shutting down dissonant voices is always going to rub an
old school journalist the wrong way.

